# 1300L Indoor goldfish pond



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought I'd start a fresh thread as my original thread was about my tropical pond. I'll stick any updates I do in here. Also make life easier for anyone else thinking about a goldfish pond indoors.

To recap:

Housing: 6' long x 4' wide x 2' deep Laguna preformed pond
Filtration: Hozelock Aquaforce 4000 solids pump & Hozelock Bioforce 5500 Pressurised filter with UV clarifier.
Lighting is currently 2x 11w fluorescent desk lamps, 1 either end of the pond but I have plans to change this.

I've stocked it with 20 comets. 5 Yellow, 5 Red, 5 Red & White Sarasa, 5 Orange & White Sarasa.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

To think that some ppl would have these littluns in a 2g fishbowl! Lucky fishies! :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've come down to find my yellows spawning this morning. Tried some cooked peas for breakfast, they didn't seem to know what to do with them at first but they're gobbling them up now. They only eat them de-shelled, the lazy buggers.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

yes, its a pain sitting pulling the peas out of the shells but they really enjoy eating them so its worth it :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

New video of all the fish and decor.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

looking good, the fish are beautifully active are they. hope you are still enjoying owning them, im after the same pond for my garden now, if only i hadnt sold my last one :bash:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Very much enjoying having them. Can't just walk past them, I have to stop and watch them for a while 

That egg crate has worked a treat for keeping all the plants together to stop them being blown around.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome! Whats the average life span of a goldfish? As mine is about 10, I don't know if this is old or not.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Awesome! Whats the average life span of a goldfish? As mine is about 10, I don't know if this is old or not.


Had a quick google and it says 15 - 20 years is not unheard of and the record is 43!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW, and most people say they live about a year.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> WOW, and most people say they live about a year.


 
cos they keep them in hideous conditions


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> cos they keep them in hideous conditions


Makes me cringe when I think back how we kept goldfish as kids in the 80's. Stuck in a bowl with fluorescent green gravel. No filter, air stone etc. Once a week I'd net it out into another bowl of cold water straight out the tap, tip all the water away, swirl the gravel under the tap and then fill it back up and put the fish back in. I can't remember how long it lived but I don't remember it being long. Didn't know any better then. I won that fish at a fare!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> Makes me cringe when I think back how we kept goldfish as kids in the 80's. Stuck in a bowl with fluorescent green gravel. No filter, air stone etc. Once a week I'd net it out into another bowl of cold water straight out the tap, tip all the water away, swirl the gravel under the tap and then fill it back up and put the fish back in. I can't remember how long it lived but I don't remember it being long. Didn't know any better then. I won that fish at a fare!


I had 7 assorted goldfish, a shubunkin, fancy, black moor, couple of comets and a two white clouds, in a fish bowl for a year, it was when I added a fish from the fair that it all collapsed, lost all 8 in a week. No idea how it kept going up to then, fish must have felt awful the whole time!
:bash:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Makes me cringe when I think back how we kept goldfish as kids in the 80's. Stuck in a bowl with fluorescent green gravel. No filter, air stone etc. Once a week I'd net it out into another bowl of cold water straight out the tap, tip all the water away, swirl the gravel under the tap and then fill it back up and put the fish back in. I can't remember how long it lived but I don't remember it being long. Didn't know any better then. I won that fish at a fare!


I got my first goldfish in the 80s but had a filter in it was about a 30g tank. BUT.... I did used to wash all the water away... and put the fish in an ice cream tub ..... and clean the filter with fresh water ......and rinse the gravel.

Never had blue gravel, even back then I hated it and i still hate it now. Natural or none at all.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

like others above i did this for years with my fish! and he lived a good 13 years  loved him, I was totally gutted when he died.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I think we've all been guilty of the goldfish in a bowl at some point. I had one as a kid, from a fair, and he lasted a year or two in something like a 15 litre tank.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> New video of all the fish and decor.


Nice but why wast a indoor pond on Goldies ?, I mean nothing wrong with them, But that a good space space for somthing neat and tropical.

What about somthing like a pair of giant gouramis and a pair of walking catfish'etc.
‪Giant Gourami 157‬‏ - YouTube

Or somthing like Red tail cat fish'etc'etc.
‪Davy Jones - My Red Tail Catfish‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You missed my other thread then gazz. This pond started off tropical but didn't work out. Both Giant Gourami and especially Red tail cats would get too big. Red tail cats need about 10,500L. My pond is only 1,300L. There are no good sized active tropical fish that are easily viewable from above and fulfilled my other requirements. I almost went with 2 rays but I got conflicting advice on size and sensitivity. 

Goldfish fulfilled all of my requirements and I'm still very happy with them. To be honest I'm not sure why tropicals are talked about as better than cold water fish. Goldfish especially are super active, always on the move, there's never any aggression problems, they'll school peacefully but also explore on their own, lovely bright colours and can be hand fed. And to top it off I'm saving on the electric bill by not running 2x 500w heaters!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

gazz said:


> Nice but why wast a indoor pond on Goldies ?, I mean nothing wrong with them, But that a good space space for somthing neat and tropical.
> 
> What about somthing like a pair of giant gouramis and a pair of walking catfish'etc.
> ‪Giant Gourami 157‬‏ - YouTube
> ...



yes, its a 'waste' of a pond having fish swimming around in it that he enjoys to own. what a daft comment!


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL Goldie dont beat around the bush do you.

I think goldfish are fantastic never over looked them as such but got pulled to tropicals by a stunning knife fish when I was setting up my current (had it for 3 years +) tank..so went tropical.

But due to eing on here and seeing Golds past the overstocked shop styles Ive learnt to appreciate just how fascinating they are.

On a leaving note...i still cant convince the missus one these ponds is a good idea for the front room

Feeling a little:whip:`d


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

im still trying to convince my husband that having one of these ponds in the living room instead of a sofa is a good idea, i did tell him that he could have a chair and a footstool slap bang in front of the tv and il just have a bean bag to chuck on the floor :lol2: so far...no luck!


as for the not beating around the bush, :lol2: why should i. lets see, goldfish are beautifully coloured, very energetic, come in a variety of shapes and sizes, dont require heating so cost less to keep, have personalities and are more wet pets than some other tropical fish, i just dont uderstand how anyone can say they are boring, they are as interesting as most tropical fish. maybe i am missing something :crazy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I now wish to own an indoor goldfish pond!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> You missed my other thread then gazz. This pond started off tropical but didn't work out. Both Giant Gourami and especially Red tail cats would get too big. Red tail cats need about 10,500L. My pond is only 1,300L. There are no good sized active tropical fish that are easily viewable from above and fulfilled my other requirements. I almost went with 2 rays but I got conflicting advice on size and sensitivity.
> 
> Goldfish fulfilled all of my requirements and I'm still very happy with them. To be honest I'm not sure why tropicals are talked about as better than cold water fish. Goldfish especially are super active, always on the move, there's never any aggression problems, they'll school peacefully but also explore on their own, lovely bright colours and can be hand fed. And to top it off I'm saving on the electric bill by not running 2x 500w heaters!


Sorry yes i missed your other post:lol2:. I got nothing agenst goldies after all they're carp and i like carp. I only ment on the fact that it was a indoor pond, That you could use it to get somthing trpical that's large'ish or chunky.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Well you have to remember that comets can grow between a 1' and 1' 1/2 so they are a good sized fish.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

goldie1212 said:


> yes, its a 'waste' of a pond having fish swimming around in it that he enjoys to own. what a daft comment!


I only mean't wast in the terms of, Goldie are happy and easy lived out side in a pond 3 times the size, It's just me personally if i had a indoor pond i'd have shoal of mixed Malawi cichlids, Coz these i couldn't not have out side in a big pond.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you imagine malawis from the top there's not much to look at. Their pretty colours are all on their sides.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great looking pond :2thumb:

Goldfish are great. Everyone always calls them boring but I prefer my 2 goldies to my tropicals!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> If you imagine malawis from the top there's not much to look at. Their pretty colours are all on their sides.


Not really, 
‪Beautiful Pond Of Peacocks‬‏ - YouTube

It the way i would have gone, But where all wired differant, That's why there so much variety in the world.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

gazz said:


> Not really,
> ‪Beautiful Pond Of Peacocks‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> It the way i would have gone, But where all wired differant, That's why there so much variety in the world.


To be honest that doesn't look much different to comets and shubunkins.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

really does doesnt it, add a few shubunkins with a lot of blue in them, and as you said, a mix of comets and other shubunkin and it would look very similar.


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> To be honest that doesn't look much different to comets and shubunkins.


But have you got the plinky plonk music playing by yours?:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me asking but what happened to your indoor tropical pond (and fish)? are they still there?

Thanks and great goldfish.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

abadi said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking but what happened to your indoor tropical pond (and fish)? are they still there?
> 
> Thanks and great goldfish.


He re-homed the Oscar and bicher etc


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

abadi said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking but what happened to your indoor tropical pond (and fish)? are they still there?
> 
> Thanks and great goldfish.


The tropical pond is now this pond. I flushed all the fish. The Oscar took 4 flushes but went in the end! That would have taken some explaining over why the toilet was blocked otherwise!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

^^^^ wonder who is going to take that as a serious comment...theres always one :lol2:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I nearly did! Had to read it twice.

But it's obvious he's joking, I'm sure an Oscar wouldn't really take that many flushes.... :whistling2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:lol2: depends if you get him down there head first, if not he could be swimming against the flush! it could be some form of fish workout, like a treadmill for us :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> The tropical pond is now this pond. I flushed all the fish. The Oscar took 4 flushes but went in the end! That would have taken some explaining over why the toilet was blocked otherwise!


lol..
i flushed a half alive tetra... it took 2 flushes


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> lol..
> i flushed a half alive tetra... it took 2 flushes


You do realise that tetra has now mutated and is currently swimming round the sewers fighting crime:whip::whip:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Eroom said:


> You do realise that tetra has now mutated and is currently swimming round the sewers fighting crime:whip::whip:


which is why i did it.
sort of like, a social experiment to see if this tetra would, in fact mutate, and fight the likes of twoface,joker and the little mermaid


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Have you sunk the pond in the floor then or am I missing something and you've just sat a big black plastic tub in the corner of the room and put mesh over it?
If so, wouldn't a 5' fish tank be better looking?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> which is why i did it.
> sort of like, a social experiment to see if this tetra would, in fact mutate, and fight the likes of twoface,joker and the little mermaid


Ah, that explains why the oscar took so many flushes. He's actually The Penguin in disguise. And we all know the Penguin and the Little Mermaid are arch-nemesis!! :bash:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Caz said:


> Have you sunk the pond in the floor then or am I missing something and you've just sat a big black plastic tub in the corner of the room and put mesh over it?
> If so, wouldn't a 5' fish tank be better looking?


maybe better looking from across the room, but, far less water volume in a tank, and the fish look great and will thrive in that moreso than a standard aquarium.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Caz said:


> Have you sunk the pond in the floor then or am I missing something and you've just sat a big black plastic tub in the corner of the room and put mesh over it?
> If so, wouldn't a 5' fish tank be better looking?


No I haven't dug up the concrete floor and sunk a pond in it and neither have I sat a black plastic tub on the floor.

I have in fact stood a 6' x 4' Laguna pond on the floor which can either be sunk or left free standing. Not only does it hold 1300 litres (more than most commonly available aquariums) but it's light enough for one person to move on their own and only cost £149.95. In addition I don't have to worry about silicone seals giving way and should I need to for any reason (decorating etc) I can simply empty it out, stick it in the garden and refill it all on my own at very short notice.

If I was worried about looks I'd box it in with cladding and make it look pretty but I'm happy with it (them, I have 2) as it/they are.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

goldie1212 said:


> maybe better looking from across the room, but, far less water volume in a tank, and the fish look great *and will thrive in that moreso than a standard aquarium*.


? Explain.



_simon_ said:


> No I haven't dug up the concrete floor and sunk a pond in it and neither have I sat a black plastic tub on the floor.
> 
> I have in fact stood a 6' x 4' Laguna pond on the floor which can either be sunk or left free standing. Not only does it hold 1300 litres (more than most commonly available aquariums) but it's light enough for one person to move on their own and only cost £149.95. In addition I don't have to worry about silicone seals giving way and should I need to for any reason (decorating etc) I can simply empty it out, stick it in the garden and refill it all on my own at very short notice.
> 
> If I was worried about looks I'd box it in with cladding and make it look pretty but I'm happy with it (them, I have 2) as it/they are.


Fair enough...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Caz said:


> ? Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough...


because this pond is like over a thousand litres, a 5 foot aquarium would be about 5/600.
not much explaining


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Not to mention it probably has the benefit of helping the fish feel a lot safer as they wont feel as exposed as those in glass aquariums. And it has a much wider square footage for a species that doesnt need height so much as good ole space to swim around.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> The tropical pond is now this pond. I flushed all the fish. The Oscar took 4 flushes but went in the end! That would have taken some explaining over why the toilet was blocked otherwise!


 
I'm surprised to see you have rehomed them when you have only had them in the pond for less than a month-?

Anyway, they must be happy in the sewage drain :whistling2: it's kind of tropical.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

abadi said:


> I'm surprised to see you have rehomed them when you have only had them in the pond for less than a month-?
> 
> Anyway, they must be happy in the sewage drain :whistling2: it's kind of tropical.


In the pond for that short time yes but I've kept them in my tank for a few years. Originally I was content with just knowing the fish had more space in the pond but as the days went on I was getting more and more disappointed looking in and not being able to see anything because they just weren't suited to top down viewing. I ended up with just my polypterus's left which could be seen but they spend most of the day sitting around doing nothing so I decided on the comets and the polypterus's went as well.

I'm thinking that cold water fish and turtles work better in ponds than tropicals for viewing purposes. Unless you're able to get a big viewing window in the side of the pond somehow.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah the wonderful world of the forum, where everyone needs to pry in.

I agree that very few fish are designed for top down viewing, but I think you made the rigt choice for you.... although I would have put Rays or something in there and kept them for a few years....


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> In the pond for that short time yes but I've kept them in my tank for a few years. Originally I was content with just knowing the fish had more space in the pond but as the days went on I was getting more and more disappointed looking in and not being able to see anything because they just weren't suited to top down viewing. I ended up with just my polypterus's left which could be seen but they spend most of the day sitting around doing nothing so I decided on the comets and the polypterus's went as well.
> 
> I'm thinking that cold water fish and turtles work better in ponds than tropicals for viewing purposes. Unless you're able to get a big viewing window in the side of the pond somehow.


That's a shame, really liked the tropical pond.

Anyway, did you get any additional filtration systems for the goldfish? what amount of water are you changing weekly?

@goldie1212; pictures of your 4ft ranchus tank?!?!?!?!?!? :no1:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

No additional filtration, no. The system I use is rated for ponds up to 5500 litres with a proper solids pump, not a fountain one. I change 50% a week. I also have the 2x 1200LPH power heads with venturi systems on to circulate the water and add air.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking really good, hoping to get back into fish keeping at some point. loving the indoor setups.

Dan


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

abadi said:


> @goldie1212; pictures of your 4ft ranchus tank?!?!?!?!?!? :no1:



:lol2: im not happy with how it looks at the moment, so i havent taken any pictures of it. at the moment it has 3 telescopes and 2 ranchus in there. im waiting for the giant vals to grow in some more which they are just starting to do, and then i may venture into some photos to post up :2thumb:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow I've just been spending time looking at your pets page and full marks for the care you give each one.

The ponds look great and with the weather in the UK being like it is bringing the outdoors inside to me seems like a perfect solution. I bet you spend more time watching and studying each individual fish/turtle than someone would with an outdoor pond.

I look forward to future posts from you as time goes by so we can see the growth of the fish.

The lighting you have over the pond is that just for show or are they UV to give some form of natural light as they don't e real sun light?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The lights are just normal 11w fluorescents. It's just a little too dark without the lighting on. I will be swapping them at some point. The light I have my eye on is £100 though and I can't justify that much on a light right now. It's a gorgeous chrome floor lamp with movable arm. Like a giant desk lamp.

I can see both the fish and the turtles from the comfort of the sofa and they have to be walked past to get to the kitchen so I'm always looking at them. 

My other half has never really been interested in my previous tropical fish, said they were boring and didn't do anything but she loves the comets. She finds it amusing how they come rushing to her mouths agape for food.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Hungry fishes:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> Hungry fishes:


Hears a idea for ya, A underwater camera/web cam then you can watch your fish on a big flat sceen as well:2thumb:. Like some one said you'll have to get some Shubunkins in there maybe some wheather loach and maybe some Rosy barbs would be nice.

‪Underwater Camera‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

At 20 comets, it's fully stocked. Can't add any more fish at all.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hears a idea to consider, Get say a 2ftx1ftx1ft fish tank then turn up side down. And find a way to make it sink about 3inch below water leval across the back, Then pump water in to fill, Then you will be able to see your fish side on also.

Like so.
‪Fish Observatory‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

gazz said:


> Hears a idea to consider, Get say a 2ftx1ftx1ft fish tank then turn up side down. And find a way to make it sink about 3inch below water leval across the back, Then pump water in to fill, Then you will be able to see your fish side on also.
> 
> Like so.
> ‪Fish Observatory‬‏ - YouTube


lots of mess if it breaks 
lots of faf and looks nasty ;p


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i like the purpose made ones, the upturned bowl types for koi ponds, the regular tanks flipped upside down and the air sucked out does look a bit naff if not properly level and trying to find some sort of stand to hold them up would be difficult i would think as the weight of it would be immense. id worry about it breaking the bottom of the pond. i quite like the look of them, but the purpose made ones cost a fortune.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the purpose made ones but im thinkin the amount of weight added to any area due to the additional 100+ litres of water could cause problems.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought I'd update as someone is bound to notice the pond is missing from my signature. 

Came to realise that it just wasn't working out having 2 ponds in the lounge (One for fish and one for turtles). 2 Just take up too much space. We've given it a fair chance, I've even gotten rid of more furniture but it's not ideal and the practical side of me kept saying it's got to go. So, I'm afraid the fish pond is no more. The turtle pond will be staying, that's never been a problem where it is.

The fish went today, all together to a nice lady with a pond that already had a few goldfish in. I offered them for free and got an inbox full of emails.

I don't want to give up fish keeping though and would like a smallish tank with tiger barbs in I think. Not sure when that will happen with xmas coming up.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

good that you found them a great new home


----------

